# Dirty Canning Jars



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I just this morning got hold of about 60 canning jars, only 1 mayo jar, that are very dirty ( soil type dirty). The only thing I know for sure is that they have only had food in them. I washed a couple and they look clean. If I wash them out until they look clean, then soak overnight in bleach water, they will be ready to wash again, then boil out and use-- right ???


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Right! Just check the rims for any sign of chips.
If they have any mineral residue, from the soil, left behind on them.... use vinegar to remove it. 

Nice score


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Great find! :rock:

They will be fine. Just make sure you check them for chips or cracks.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Right! Just check the rims for any sign of chips.
> If they have any mineral residue, from the soil, left behind on them.... use vinegar to remove it.
> 
> Nice score


We must have been posting at the same time!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

yes, sounds like a good plan. 
when I get jars like that I give em a couple scrubbings. Just make sure you clean any visible food/gunk particles and and greasy filmy stuff out. Vinegar will help with that as well as hard water stains. check the threads and lip of jars for chips and such after cleaning and you are good to go. great find


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

all of us posted nearly the same thing! great minds and all that


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

High five!!! Margo and strawberry girl!


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UPDATE !!!!!!!!! UPDATE !!!!!!!!!!! UPDATE !!!!!!!!!!! UPDATE !!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my free jars all washed and into a plastic barrel of bleach water 16:1. 63 good for canning, 1 mayo, 3 with slight chip on rim. 7 jars, I didn't even bring home because they had bad chips and a grinder will only do so much. I can grind out the slight chips and still use the jar for dried split peas or something. I'll use the water later to wash off my cement poarch and driveway.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

You might want to think twice about using the grinder. Will you be able to keep the rim level once you've went over it with the grinder? Grinder pressure in a chip may cause it to break under the weight. 

What about the flying debris? Are you wearing gloves and eye protection? Chipped jars can be used for dried stuff, like you said, if the chip isn't too deep. 

Otherwise, the recycle bin.

BTW, good score


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I just lay down a sheet of sandpaper on the desk here next to the puter and put the rim on the paper and move it round and round until chip or little edge is gone.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use a Dremel with glass grinding heads. I only grind out the chip to make it smoth. The low place is left in the rim. I mark the jar and its ready to wash. Some of these jars will hold a vaccum seal and some there is no use trying. Eather way I have used them. As for the glass dust, you don't want to breath it or get it in your eyes. I usually do the work outside so there isn't really much cleanup.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

great find instead of bleach you can also use vinegar it also a disinfectant bleach looses its bacteria fighting properties when you use hot water vinegar dosen't always use cool water with bleach to disinfect


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

kenworth said:


> You might want to think twice about using the grinder. Will you be able to keep the rim level once you've went over it with the grinder? Grinder pressure in a chip may cause it to break under the weight.
> 
> What about the flying debris? Are you wearing gloves and eye protection? Chipped jars can be used for dried stuff, like you said, if the chip isn't too deep.
> 
> ...


I think JohnL is only going to use the smoothed out jars for dry food storage, if I read his post correctly. Good safety tip on the flying glass/glass dust!

Great find, JohnL! (Say, are you the Great John L? LOL! My mom's maiden name is Sullivan. Kids used to tease her and call her John L all the time.)


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I did this bleach water work outside on the cement poarch with cold water right out of the hose. The jars soaked for hours. I then used a gravity flow hose to wet down the poarch and driveway. With a little broom scrubing I got rid of some of the discoloration of the cement.

I use a good bit of vinegar for cleaning and it works great. I soak my teath in it, use it to wash pioto beans, all over the kitchen.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think I'm great in anyones book!

The glass that I grind away is as fine as baby power. When I am finished, I just sweep the dust off into the grass beside the poarch if there is enough of it to see.

I only use the jars for dry storage and buy the all plastic lids that I don't believe you can get a seal with.


----------

